
A Book by Its Cover: The strange history of books bound in human skin - Petiver
http://laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/book-its-cover
======
makmanalp
The Athenaeum in Boston has one of these:
[http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/boston-
athenaeum](http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/boston-athenaeum)

------
pmalynin
My university's library has one of those in the Special Collections sections
that can be viewed if requested. Actually they're putting it up for display on
Halloween.

